
Ford to eliminate 7k jobs, or 10% of workforce - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/ford-to-eliminate-7000-jobs-or-10-of-workforce-by-end-august-2019-05-20
======
avgDev
Well this should be no surprise. A lot of office workers do really dumb tasks
that can be easily automated.

In order to maximize profits you cut your workforce. We will see this happen
more frequently as automation continues and it will probably be different from
industrial revolution.

~~~
wrong_variable
Do you really need to buy a Ford car in 2019 ?

I mean if nobody has any jobs, why would anybody buy a Ford car ?

~~~
olliej
Weirdly they've had decent low end small cars in countries other than the US.
It's very much "the US _loves_ giant cars, so we won't sell any small cars
there, even if they're popular overseas". I'm not saying anything about
quality, as quality at the low end of the small car segment appears to be much
more ... interesting? .. than at the high end.

------
bytematic
Well they announced that they were stopping making cars correct? I assumed
this was coming

------
Creationer
EVs will crush revenues on maintenance, servicing, and spares, since there are
fewer and simpler parts.

These revenue lines are very high-margin.

Its probable that one major global auto company will fail in the next decade.

~~~
srfilipek
> revenues on maintenance, servicing, and spares

The OEM doesn't make money on replacing parts or service. The Tier-1 /
aftermarket suppliers and the mechanics do.

~~~
navigatesol
Exactly. But the Tesla saga has taught me that the technology sector knows
very little about the auto industry.

